# Physlock: How can I decrease wrong password timeout

## qsmodo

If I type an incorrect password when trying to unlock the screen, physlock waits about 10 seconds before prompting again for the password. It's quite frustrating. Can I decrease that timeout?

On Debian it is only about 1 second of delay, and I've compared the source code that both Gentoo and Debian distribute and they are the same. Perhaps it is related to my Gentoo using OpenRC and Debian using Systemd?

Use flags for physlock are 

```
elogind -systemd
```

I've looked into /etc/login.defs and set FAIL_DELAY to 1, but it was none the better.

Thanks for any help.

----------

